# limited editions



## wayward bob (Apr 18, 2012)

i know there are conventions to titling for limited edition prints, just wondered if anyone knows if it's any different for artists' books as opposed to standard prints?

ta


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 18, 2012)

wayward bob said:


> i know there are conventions to titling for limited edition prints, just wondered if anyone knows if it's any different for artists' books as opposed to standard prints?
> 
> ta


 
The few limited edition liths I own (a couple by Michael Ayrton and one Eric Gill), as well as the handfull of l/e books, usually just have the run quantity printed on them, and have a hand-written number (along the lines of 5/100) plus a signature. Seems to be pretty ubiquitous


----------



## wayward bob (Apr 19, 2012)

cheers vp. i asked my brother and he said the same but much as he might like to think he's the sole authority on such matters i wanted to check in case anyone knew any different


----------



## sim667 (Apr 19, 2012)

Yeah my understanding is just the number copy out of the print run i.e. 3/100 and a signature.


----------



## wayward bob (Apr 19, 2012)

i know you're supposed to do it in a sharp pencil so it indents the paper and can't be altered


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Apr 19, 2012)

I have a book that's limited edition and it's in pen and ink. 83/250


----------



## wayward bob (May 31, 2013)

i have another question about artists books if anyone's got any ideas. can you still call it an edition if the copies aren't identical? i'm thinking of combining printed images, which would be the same across the copies, and text cut out of old books, which would be different for each copy. 

(before anyone s at me cutting up old books is fiiine if you make them into new ones imho )


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 2, 2013)

wayward bob said:


> i have another question about artists books if anyone's got any ideas. can you still call it an edition if the copies aren't identical? i'm thinking of combining printed images, which would be the same across the copies, and text cut out of old books, which would be different for each copy.
> 
> (before anyone s at me cutting up old books is fiiine if you make them into new ones imho )


 
So the "base" edition will be the same, but you'll be (effectively) "personalising" each copy?
As far as I'm aware, as long as the base "text" (whether words or pictures) is the same, and the copies are all from the same print run, then it's the same edition, regardless of how you personalise each book. I've got a few records with sleeves that were individually-painted and hand-numbered and signed, and they were still considered to be part of the same limited edition even though the covers were all different.


----------



## wayward bob (Jun 2, 2013)

cheers vp  it's not like i'm making anything worth anything atm but worth getting my eye in in case it ever happens


----------

